# Name & shame



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egypt launched a campaign to protect women from sexual harassment by videotaping attackers and broadcasting the images, state-run Middle East News Agency said.
Cameras will be sited in major squares and streets to capture images of men harassing women, MENA reported today, citing the Interior Ministry.
Sexual harassment is one the most common problems facing girls and women in Egypt’s streets and public places.
The National Council for Women is preparing a full anti- harassment campaign with help from the Interior Ministry, and had suggested harsher penalties for such offenses, MENA said, citing the council. The project would be finalized before the Muslim festival of Eid al-Adha. The festival often witnesses the highest rates and worst cases of sexual harassment, said Mervat El-Talawy, the council chairwoman.

Egypt to Fight Sexual Harassment by Broadcasting Attackers - Bloomberg


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Egypt launched a campaign to protect women from sexual harassment by videotaping attackers and broadcasting the images, state-run Middle East News Agency said.



Unless you happen to be a member of certain well known religious groups, members of parliment or other public figures, then I'm sure the video tapes will mysteriously disappear as if nothing ever happened !!!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Egypt launched a campaign to protect women from sexual harassment by videotaping attackers and broadcasting the images, state-run Middle East News Agency said.
> Cameras will be sited in major squares and streets to capture images of men harassing women, MENA reported today, citing the Interior Ministry.
> Sexual harassment is one the most common problems facing girls and women in Egypt’s streets and public places.
> The National Council for Women is preparing a full anti- harassment campaign with help from the Interior Ministry, and had suggested harsher penalties for such offenses, MENA said, citing the council. The project would be finalized before the Muslim festival of Eid al-Adha. The festival often witnesses the highest rates and worst cases of sexual harassment, said Mervat El-Talawy, the council chairwoman.
> ...


The first thing cossing my mind when I read this was that they're not just letting them get away with it, but now telling them they'll be famous too :doh:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> The first thing cossing my mind when I read this was that they're not just letting them get away with it, but now telling them they'll be famous too :doh:




of course you have to have a camera to film it, have the presence of mind to film it, pray that your camera is not stolen from you once he has put his prick back in his trousers, then hope you dad doesnt see it and beats you for having porn on your camera


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> of course you have to have a camera to film it, have the presence of mind to film it, pray that your camera is not stolen from you once he has put his prick back in his trousers, then hope you dad doesnt see it and beats you for having porn on your camera


For this woman not even being live on air made any difference:

AFP - A French female television reporter was sexually assaulted during a protest in Cairo's Tahrir Square, she told AFP on Saturday, the latest in a series of such attacks on women covering unrest in Egypt.

Sonia Dridi, a correspondent for France 24, said a mob of mostly young men surrounded her on Friday while she was on the air and then began to grope her. The attack lasted several minutes before a male friend managed to pull her out.

"I was groped everywhere. I realised (later), when someone closed my shirt, that it was opened, but not torn off. I avoided the worst because I have a good belt" and a friend helped her out, she said.

Dridi said she was filing a police complaint. In the past, police have not succeeded in apprehending suspects after similar attacks on women in the protest hub.

In June, a group of men attacked and sexually assaulted several protesters in a women's march against sexual harassment in Tahrir, epicentre of the uprising that toppled president Hosni Mubarak early last year.

The assaults, which female protesters and journalists say are commonplace in Tahrir Square, had already gained notoriety after US journalist Lara Logan was sexually assaulted there on February 11 2011, the day Mubarak resigned.

Mob assaults French reporter in Egypt's Tahrir Square - FRANCE 24


----------

